# Backlight Bleeding?



## MattD313 (Dec 6, 2007)

Should I exchange this for a new one, or is this considered somewhat normal for an LCD?

I took the pic of my desktop (hidden icons, and taskbar- with a solid BLACK background) 
It looked more black in person, thats not the issue, its the inconsistency in the color across the screen.

Your opinions? Should I exchange it?

This is a HP w2207 (22" widescreen)

Thanks...


----------



## oddball2910 (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a Acer 19" widescreen with the same problem. From my understanding/reading of other threads it is normal and likely will not be fixed with a replacement.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My LCD panel also has some light bleeding on the top and bottom. It's only noticeable when the entire screen is full black. Since that rarely happens for more than a short while I pay it no mind.

Also, if your screen has a TN panel made by Chi-Mei it's quite well known that they bleed a bit. As oddball stated it's not an acceptable reason for return at the levels we're experiencing.


----------



## MattD313 (Dec 6, 2007)

Thats such bullcrap.

I have one monitor that has no backlight bleeding, and another that is REALLY bad. Obviously something went wrong when it was built because it is not supposed to bleed through. 

I think it should be considered a defect...

What about color fading from top to bottom? (darkest at top, lightest at bottom)


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Some do it and some don't.

HP is better known for their printers than their monitors and computers.

The image is my 22" ACER screen.


----------



## oddball2910 (Dec 20, 2006)

your 22" acer looks the exact same as my acer 19" widescreen.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

on my LG, if i'm on a black page, or even a page with black background and white text, the whole monitor goes about 15 shades darker- i dont know if it's movie mode or what (movie mode is much crisper and cleaer then default or text) but theres a significantc change.


----------

